# Where are you in the universe.......?



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Where are you in the known universe.........????

One might say they are at the center of the universe, and it revolves around them. (Ego a side this is a very valid and honest answer).

Another might state they are at the edge and they observe all. (Sounds good but largely Bull Snot).

Yet one might say that, "they are the universe".

Most will say, "What is on TV tonight".

:kiss::kiss:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

We are lost in space, lost in creation, lost in a vast mind boggling mystery that is full of fear, danger, love, joy, hate, ignorance and learning.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sitting in front of a fan. CB, we need to have a Godzilla movie fest.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> Sitting in front of a fan. CB, we need to have a Godzilla movie fest.


I am totally down for that.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Given that I gained two pounds I would say that I am the expanding outward universe.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Sometimes I feel like I am the captain of a ship with 3 other souls aboard I must train and guide through troubled seas that they may too embark upon their own journeys. I have to be careful of hidden obstacles below the waves. I'll let no friendly ships come too close for fear they may actually be pirates all high on kraken.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Most minds cannot perceive the scope of "where one is in the universe".

If just our solar system alone, was the size of a quarter, the sun (which is a million times larger than the earth) would be a microscopic speck. That is just OUR solar system. The closest star to us, if that system was the size of a quarter also, would be over two football fields length away.

The Fellowship of the Ring (book)

'I wish it need not have happened in my time,' said Frodo.
'So do I,' said Gandalf, 'and so do all who live to see such times. But that is not for them to decide. *All we have to decide is what to do with the time that is given us*.'

Just make the most of your time here.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I am taking the scenic route to the 6th demention and enjoying every minute of it.

Most people think I can't find my butt with both hands and roadmap.

Fooled them!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Sourdough said:


> Where are you in the known universe.........????
> 
> One might say they are at the center of the universe, and it revolves around them. (Ego a side this is a very valid and honest answer).
> 
> ...


You know, if you really truly want an answer to your philosophical questions, you need to stop putting your preformed, biased answers in the question.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

emdeengee said:


> Given that I gained two pounds I would say that I am the expanding outward universe.


So you are the living big bang theory?


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

I created the universe.

.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

JohnnyLee said:


> Most minds cannot perceive the scope of "where one is in the universe".
> 
> If just our solar system alone, was the size of a quarter, the sun (which is a million times larger than the earth) would be a microscopic speck. That is just OUR solar system. The closest star to us, if that system was the size of a quarter also, would be over two football fields length away.


If you ever go to Florida and to the Kennedy Space Center, you need to watch the IMAX film about the hubble telescope....it takes you from earth to the end of the visible universe and all the galaxies that are just in our vision , you are right, you can't perceive the scope of where one is in the universe.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I am simply a crew member of the space vessel known as Earth. Currently my place in the universe is along the holding pattern this craft is flying over and over again.

Will a flight change path occur during my tour of duty? Will I be transferred to another space vessel during my tour of duty? Who knows? All I am certain of is my tour of duty will last as long as I live and at the end of my tour my remains will remain on whatever spacecraft I am on as reusable raw materials.

Of course if the Vogon construction fleet arrives to remove this craft to make room for a hyperspace bypass hopefully I will have a clean bath towel in hand and either have three bottles of Guinness at hand or a strange acquaintance making a couple gargleblasters to soften the effect of the poetry I will have to endure after having hitched our first ride.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I have been living in the twilight zone.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Now, THIS is our old Sourdough! Not some namby-pamby happy------ mama of 3 lovely children, living in Riverside, managing a paint retail store! Dammit, SD, I *was* sleeping peacefully and dreamlessly. NOW I gotta wrestle with THIS question! Good to see our Alaska man back among us!


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

If I ever need to know, the Universe will let me know.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am just happy I live on a planet that has men, scotch and coffee.



and lemons, children and cows and, well ,the list goes on and on!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Vickie44 said:


> I am just happy I live on a planet that has men, scotch and coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll second that, Vickie!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm here, now. Why, where did you think I was?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Since I am spirit, I am part of the Universe....wrap your minds around that.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Actually, guess I'm in the middle of MY universe, which is different from yours or anyone else's, if only by a silly millemeter. However, I am only CURRENTLY in the middle, as my universe fluxes and changes on a nearly continuous basis. And again, it changes as I explore it....

It's a strange, strange world we're living in, Master Jack....

Mon


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm just a figment of my imagination. See? As serious and as philosophical as you try to get us to be, we always come back with smartypants answers.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

nehimama said:


> I'm just a figment of my imagination.



Actually that is a perfect and very accurate answer. (In my opinion)


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I can't go out in my yard alone without feeling like a prey animal and neither can my kids because we saw a mountain lion less than 2 months ago. We go out in pairs. No more firefly catching and moving the firepit into the shell of our pool allows my kids to be less nervous. I have never seen mountain lion tracks in the snow in my yard-bear,coyote,bobcat,fox The DEP treated me like I was crazy when I reported my toddler being watched by a bobcat years ago like I don't know the difference between a kitty cat and a bobcat so I didn't bother calling. I do not have the credibility of being a dog warden/hunter like the one who reported a sighting and prints of a mountain lion in October. It was about 3:30pm and I got a side view of it walking very slowly looking straight ahead. Hmmm there are no mountain lions in CT. Yup we saw bigfoot. Someone else saw it too and reported it to the DEP. On the bright side I don't see any deer damage lol.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am going with the honest and valid answer Sourdough offered..._I am the center of the universe and it revolves around me._
Anything else is too philosophical for me at the moment.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Since I am spirit, I am part of the Universe....wrap your minds around that.


My mind is on emotional overload...I have other issues I am trying to wrap my mind around.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

shanzone2001 said:


> I am going with the honest and valid answer Sourdough offered..._I am the center of the universe and it revolves around me._.



Hard to argue against that theory.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Shygal said:


> So you are the living big bang theory?


LOL! Not yet but if these jeans get any tighter there may be a big rip through the time/space continuum.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Right now I would say i am at the place in the universe where it takes a dump


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Hermit, that is not too far from the truth. Right now as we all speak our galaxy is being sucked into a massive black hole and destroyed, so we sort of are being flushed down the toilet.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am the God of my Dog.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Terri said:


> I am the God of my Dog.



Maybe the reverse is true.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

i'm right here-- on earth. . . my feet are sticking to the surface, held down by something called gravity . . . .


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

Wha?? I thought it was grabbity, cause it grabbed you and kept you from flying off in space.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Nope, that's when you get slapped by a good looking thing for getting "grabbity".


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

Hmm. So much for graduating highest in the class. I am beginning to wonder if that isn't supposed to mean something else.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I wake up in mooring sun is in one place an is same place next morning. All the vehicles I see on the road are coming at me or going away. They say the world is round but every picture I see is flat.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

maverickxxx said:


> Well I wake up in mooring sun is in one place an is same place next morning. All the vehicles I see on the road are coming at me or going away. They say the world is round but every picture I see is flat.


Well, you know what they say, mav. If everything's coming your way, you're in the wrong lane.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

roadless said:


> I have been living in the twilight zone.


I am in the Outer Limits. It was a scareier than the Twilight Zone


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Since I am spirit, I am part of the Universe....wrap your minds around that.


That is what I believe too


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

sherry in Maine said:


> i'm right here-- on earth. . . my feet are sticking to the surface, held down by something called gravity . . . .


Learn to fly................:kiss:


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

doodlemom said:


> I can't go out in my yard alone without feeling like a prey animal and neither can my kids because we saw a mountain lion less than 2 months ago. We go out in pairs. No more firefly catching and moving the firepit into the shell of our pool allows my kids to be less nervous. I have never seen mountain lion tracks in the snow in my yard-bear,coyote,bobcat,fox The DEP treated me like I was crazy when I reported my toddler being watched by a bobcat years ago like I don't know the difference between a kitty cat and a bobcat so I didn't bother calling. I do not have the credibility of being a dog warden/hunter like the one who reported a sighting and prints of a mountain lion in October. It was about 3:30pm and I got a side view of it walking very slowly looking straight ahead. Hmmm there are no mountain lions in CT. Yup we saw bigfoot. Someone else saw it too and reported it to the DEP. On the bright side I don't see any deer damage lol.


Sounds like something I experienced in TX many moons ago. Turned my universe upside down  There are so many mysteries in the universe. I'm along for the ride and never cease to be amazed.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm in the belly of the beast.... in a fetal position..... with a whiskey IV in each arm.....


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

in the past I've had dreams about it . . .


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm the one that walks to the south, looks up and waves for anyone that's peeking.


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

I am a speck, which I get more and more ok with as I age. Happy to be here most of tje time. Sometimes I wonder what I am up to in all of the other universes.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

doodlemom said:


> I can't go out in my yard alone without feeling like a prey animal and neither can my kids because we saw a mountain lion less than 2 months ago. We go out in pairs. No more firefly catching and moving the firepit into the shell of our pool allows my kids to be less nervous. I have never seen mountain lion tracks in the snow in my yard-bear,coyote,bobcat,fox The DEP treated me like I was crazy when I reported my toddler being watched by a bobcat years ago *like I don't know the difference between a kitty cat and a bobcat so I didn't bother calling.* I do not have the credibility of being a dog warden/hunter like the one who reported a sighting and prints of a mountain lion in October. It was about 3:30pm and I got a side view of it walking very slowly looking straight ahead. Hmmm there are no mountain lions in CT. Yup we saw bigfoot. Someone else saw it too and reported it to the DEP. On the bright side I don't see any deer damage lol.


Yeah, well let them try asking you about any kind of edible plant...


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

Latitude: 38.434700
Longitutde: 92.853733


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

When I was an extreme commuter, I used to come home to our little berg and think about how it's in the middle of the void, that's in the middle of the hole, that's in the middle of the doughnut that defines E. TN.

The few people that I knew from my community referred to us as "the quiet ones up on the hill." Thinking back, I've always been a fringe person. Periodically, I wonder why I've had more casual aquaintances than close friends. Nowadays, I think it's because I subconsciously engineered it that way. (issues?) 

I guess that'd kinda make me a rogue asteroid. You know, one of those events that temporarily grabs your attention while it's reflecting the light from some brighter source. Then, either it goes dark (and subsequently out of your thoughts) as it spins away on a far flung orbit, or gets grabbed by something with high gravity, like that comet a few years ago that got ripped apart by Jupiter.

In either case, I reckon there are some things that happen in this existence that affect us which we can't control and after I get done griping about how unfair it is, or how "they" shouldn't be allowed to do that, I get back to coping with my little microverse's goings on. Because after all... "S%*t happens."


----------

